
What we'll encounter on the path to the jobless future - diezge
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2015/09/21/what-well-encounter-on-the-path-to-the-jobless-future/
======
a3n
I just can't see any of that happening in the US, our society is too mean
spirited. You must prove your worth in order to have what you need and want.
You must prove your worth to get education and health care and shelter. If you
aren't contributing according to expectations, you're on the street, except
you aren't allowed to "camp" there.

The powerful will not want to support the people who don't count, not at all.

The non-powerful will either revolt, die off, or become slaves, if some other
country, or even just mass criminals, doesn't invade us first.

